# Aspiring Neophyte Pitmaster Seeker



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Howdy ya'll from the Home of the Pony Express

Let's see here .... I am 53 getting on fast to 54, disabled Paper Work and lifetime Union Member of whatever the UPIU has transformed into ... anyway ..... I have been grilling and smoking most of my life and no matter where I have lived when I fired things up seemed the yard got full fast, specially on Saturdays when them Dawgs Dominated wherever they be that day with a gathering of the  expatriated  late Oct to include tents in the back yard and Oysters to roast .... Lawd I get homesick at times.

Well we have been out c'here in StJoe Mo fer 5 years or so and I need a life as I do nothing that can generate friends not working and all .... so I got to surfing the web and low and behold the area I now reside is a Nirvana for those seeking to leave Humbleness behind and compete in something I love to do ...... Cook over fire/charcoal/engulfed in smoke or buried in the ground... Love to camp and travel ..... so in a Zenful blinding of enlightenment I approached the Love of my life and Dept of War about competing in some of the contest in the area which I explained that from arround April to October we could attend contest every weekend if desired all within a 2 to 3 hour drive ........ Gulp

To my amazement she got excited about it as did my 10 year old daughter who wants to compete too ..... Thus did we decide to become:

Buddha Belly's Bar-B-Que
               Zenfully Southern Que


There is but one little problem:

We have never attended a BBQ competition in our 20 odd years together nor the 30 or so before we Karma united us.

We have no Idea just what is really entailed as to equipment and expenses.

We would like to get our feet wet at something new or still small but have no clue as to which is which ... thought about breaking out at the Apple Blossom Festival here in StJoe .... plus it is just a few blocks down the road ... like 6 to 8 blocks.

We Home school and hope to get our act together this coming year so we can go on the road for a history and hands on geography lesson fer the Girlly Girl while competing all over the west then south or northeast then south but we going fer a Hogvalley retreat as soon as possible. I have dreamed of living in ther Marrion County area most of my life and my Dad has a lot I can stay on fer awhile.

That brings us to here .... where I hope to make a friend or two .... pester anyone who has competed for information and tips they are willing to share and in general talk about food as my 330 pound 5'6" person will attest is a serious vice/love of mine ... fact is I used to tell the Boy's at work that Eating and Cooking was better than sex ..... it is more sensuous, last longer and ya aint gotta beg fer it.

Hope to hear from Ya'll and one day share some Que as we admire my Trophies ..... as I wake from the dream.

ZenMasterSid Neophyte Pitmaster


----------



## meowey (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  There are some folks here who compete, and some who judge.  I'm sure someone will be along who can answer your question.

In the meantime, enjoy the forum!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## vlap (Sep 24, 2007)

I love the name. A friend loves to call me her lil buddah belly.  I wish I had information to share with you about competitions But alas I have not competed. I would say make sure you practice what you are going to cook as if you were in the tournament and do it a few times before you get to the tournament. That way when it comes to doing it for real in the tournament it won't be like doing it for the first time.
Set up a list of ingredients (you can adjust this list while practicing)
Set up a time table. Im guessing there is some kind of time limit. Start and finish times? If you make it 10 times before the competition you will know how  you fit within that time schedule.

Good Luck! Please let us know how you do.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, good luck in the future comps. What type smoker do you have


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Heckuva story there! Welcome to the SMF's! 

I have only entered one local comp. Did OK, but the judges appear only to be familiar with a BBQ sauce that would kill a diabetic...ah well, I'll teach 'em sooner or later!

Hang arond here and soon you'll amass enough info and tips that you'll be taking the local comps left an' right! <As long as you tailor your stuff to local tastes, I find...heh>


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF ZenMasterSid, you have certainly come to the right place for all things smokin'! There are some folks here that compete and judge, I'm sure they'll be along shortly to answer your questions.

FWIW, I've seen folks competing with everything from Weber grills to big trailer rigs. You already know how to smoke, just use what you are comfortable with. Myself, I have my sights set on a Lang mobile 60... I am going to do comps and mobile catering... someday...

Good luck!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 24, 2007)

Greetings ZenMasterSid!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna like it here... 


Until later...


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Howdy and thanks for the welcome Meowey ... trust me I will be around lessen ya'll run me for talking too much.

Sid


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard SMF,Budda belly ,and hello from Canada,see ya in the forums


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Howdy VLAP ..... Buddha Belly was my nickname when I was in the Navy ... NAS Dallas Dallas Tx ...  that is where I learned a love for Brisket and burnt my belly up with peppers which I cooled down with ice cold Coors.

I hear ya on the practice runs .... my first was a disaster .... tried to get a huge brisket <1.59 a Lb 30 bucks worth>  done by  turn in time  as the rules out line .... cut into it and it was raw right on .... had to cook it  several more hours which dried it out more than I desired but the flavor was great  just not ready for turn in so ....... BUZZZZZZ ... no go for me.

This past weekend I experimented with some pulled pork cause folks out here like lots of sauce and such where I have Tar Heel bin my blood which means vinegar and peppers for a sauce that is sparingly used ... Mustard cole slaw is used to enhance the Porks Karma rather than sauce ... I rant ...
The Sauces out here are too sweet for me though the wife loves it ... anyway ... I thought it sucked ... I have not cooked anything that poorly since the first Brisket I sacrificed to the Gods in Dallas @77. But the wife , company and the fellers at the Cab company the wife works at all loved it .... way too salty and again late for turn in ..... Not looking good for the home team but I am like a Bull Dog ..... it'll take a breaker bar to get me off the idea.

Thanks again for the advice and hope to boar you again

Sid


----------



## walking dude (Sep 24, 2007)

heheheh.......buddah belly.......my kids (grown even) calles me that........

and any Van Zandt fan, is already a buddy to me............

miss. delta blues can't be beat...........

Dude


----------



## walking dude (Sep 24, 2007)

also........check out jeffs all nite brisket thread............


dude


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Howdy BlackHawk from the Heartlands

Dang .... I fergot to list my cooking gear .... so here goes:

1 Brinkman Smoke'n Pit got it this season after years of yearning

1 New Braunfel <older version of current Santa Fe>

3/4 Brinkman 30 dollar vertical smoker <grandsons destroyed the lid> thinking of converting to double rotisserie  or Gyro meat grill

Several small portables for mudboggin and such

Thanks for the welcome

Sid


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Hear hear on the sauce! Maybe I'm just bitter by nature, but GIMMIE THAT CAROLINA stuff!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 24, 2007)

i have a extra lid buddah.......if you would like it

dude


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I only judged one comp so I'm not much help there.
I do know that internal temp is the way to smoke. I have 2 (soon to be more) digital thermometers. Always keep track of the grate temp as most lid thermometers are off (not all) & each cut of meat is different & you can not go by time. Go by internal temp! 

Ask around & look around you can & will get plenty of tips on the best way to prepare for a comp. almost all on the SMF will treat you as family & help as much as they can


----------



## mossymo (Sep 24, 2007)

ZenMasterSid
Welcome to SMF, you picked a mighty fine place to hang your hat !!!


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Howdy Richtee from Jesse James's last home

Thanks for the welcome and I so agree with you assessment of Midwestern sauces aka Kansas City Style is like syrup.

Sid


----------



## walking dude (Sep 24, 2007)

would you like this lid Sid?


dude


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Howdy HawgHeaven .... love the handle

Thanks for the welcome and the information .... I was hoping I had enough grills and I know my smoke'n pit on its inaugural  run  2 Hens  2 6lb Boston Butts a Brisket @10lbs one dozen Cheddar Brat soaked in St Louis's Best <Bud> and about two dozen Hot Dogs were smoked to perfection.

So I guess the question is just how much meat is required to meet the turn in requirements as well any promotions the festivals are backing ... like tokens for taste or samitch or whatever.

Figured I would have to get a little pull behind to load the grills on and tote wherever behind the van. Anyway this is for another thread,  but thanks again for the moral boost

Sid


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Howdy ColeySmokin

Yep already like it here ... Thanks for the welcome

Sid


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Howdy TBone Tim

Thanks for the welcome ..... when I was in the Navy we would go to Cold Lake Alberta for intruder/intercept game with the Canadian Air Force

I fell in love with the place and being single with a Southern Accent <brawl>  at the time .... well that is a subject best kept off family boards ..... leave it to say Canadian women melt with the first utterance of Ya'll ...... HEHEHEHEHEHEHEE..... misspent youth being remembered.

The locals say they sent water samples of the Lake to the National Health board for testing and they sent it back saying to send an unpurified sample and I could believe it.

One of my most cherished possessions was a  Canadian flag I  liberated from the Royal Canadian Mounted Police Station in Grand Center Alberta as I was returning to base from an indepth study of every form of Duck the great white North and three fine young ladies introduced me to .... I became a legend that night ..... I Love Canada .... But I love the South even better.

Sid


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

"One of my most cherished possessions was a Canadian flag"

Hopefully it still is. Our northern neighbors have issues with some of our politics, but then again, so do I.

Thank YOU, Canada. The REAL Canadians, and even Don Cherry, too!

OT,  would a mod remove this for me? Oops...I just hit "Pos...


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 24, 2007)

Check out http://www./KCBS.us They were the one I judged a com for the require 6 samples per box for turn in. There were 36 teams at the Silver Lake Comp & there were 6 tables of 6 judges to judge 6 samples each of chicken, ribs, pork, & brisket. I don't know what sanctioning your comps are under but if KCBS (Kansas City BBQ Society) that is the requirement for them & they have the judging rules on the site. Hope this helps.


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Howdy Dude

Thanks for the welcome and I hope this isn't a repeat post ..... lost one some where ..... yes I want the lid but it will be some time before the van is ready for a road trip and the wife is in the pre Christmas fret so ya know how that progressive disease goes.

It is great to meet another Southern Rocker type .... listening to Leon Russel and the Shelter People as I type.

Thanks again for the welcome and the offer.

Later 

Sid


----------



## walking dude (Sep 24, 2007)

no need for a road trip

i can mail it when i gather up funds.........no big deal

dude


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Howdy and thanks for the welcome Johnd

the KC club is where I have found all the events around me and living less than 50 mils north of KC I will soon be joining it and getting involved. Truth is when looking for contest KC BS stands out as the Premier Organization with contest in almost every state in the Union falling under their oversight.

Thanks for the advice and if you know a good source for thermal detection products for the grill as well as the meat I would be indebted .... got to replace that cold ideal and Hot guage that cake with the grills ... thats like a dummy light .... go for the guages makes as much sense in grilling as it does in your car.

Ya'll have a good'un

Sid


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Taylor-Digital...0678002&sr=1-1

the ones I use but many here like a Maveric-73 or something like that


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Howdy MOSSYMO

Thanks for the welcome and you right my UGA cooking and cheering hat will hang just fine on this wall

Thanks again

Sid


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 24, 2007)

Forgot to mention I use one for grate temp also & stab the meat with the other. I need more more more.... Gotta clear that with the war dept. ( wife ) though.


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Howdy Richtee

Sadly it was consumed in the fire that destroyed our house in Homeland Ga some 11 years ago .... we lost everything including a record collection with original first releases in mint condition of the  Beatles, Grateful Dead, Hendrix, Cream .... close to 3000 albums .... Thank the Gods for Lime wire

I have no problem with Canada and truly hope they have gotten over the French English thing they were going through in the late 70's when I was there ... we all have our problems north , south or us in the middle.

Have a good'un
Sid


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Dude I will check into it.

Sid


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info Johnd

Sid


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 25, 2007)

Well Hello and Welcome Sid -

As you've seen we're a friendly lot and always willing to lend a hand when we can. Enjoy the forum and the company!

BTW - If I understand correctly you are looking for a thermometer to replace one mounted on your smoker? The Cold, Ideal and Hot gauge? They have them up here (or did) at Lowes for around $7. I tad smaller than the brinkman models but they can be calibrated and are very accurate.


----------



## zenmastersid (Sep 25, 2007)

Howdy DeeJayDebbie and thanks for the tip .... we have Lowes out here I just never thought of them before ... I imagine Home Depot would have them too.

Yep lots of friendly folks on this board, I feel right at home.

Sid


----------

